# Quintas solar energy fund



## amax (31 Aug 2008)

Dear all,
I am giving serious thought to putting something into the Quintas solar energy fund - [broken link removed]. Has anyone else been looking at this or think its a wise decision?-


----------



## ClubMan (1 Sep 2008)

Why this specific fund? Do you have a well balanced portfolio already that you can afford to invest what looks like such a high risk/reward fund?


----------



## Galway5 (3 Sep 2008)

It seems like a very long term investment - 35 years? Is there a planned, viable exit strategy prior to this? That would be my concern.


----------



## Markjbloggs (3 Sep 2008)

I know it's a long term investment, but you do need to be mindful of the recent cuts in grants for solar power projects in Spain, not to mention the drop in the price of oil.


----------



## agencydude (3 Sep 2008)

Hi
 I heard a bit about this fund.
Quintas say that the spanish government will pay for solar energy at a guaranteed   rate for the next 35 yrs or so. 
There was some law passed called the 'Royal decree 661' which guarantees that the government will buy energy from solar farms.

 They say their solar farm is already connected to the grid.

Its hard to identify what they risks are. Maybe climate change will affect the amount of sunshine in spain.

I suppose the length of the investment -35 yrs is an issue.
You also have to wait 12-13 yrs before you get back any return.

I'd be curious to know how it compares with other energy investment schemes.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Sep 2008)

agencydude said:


> Its hard to identify what they risks are.


Does the prospectus not outline these? Is the investment and any documentation related to it regulated in some way?


----------

